# Deployment per EAR [JBOSS]



## 2AndAHalfBit (29. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe seit gestern abend ein Problem. Mein Enterprise Archive lässt sich nicht mehr deployen. 


> 19:13:18,136 INFO  [AbstractServer] Starting: JBossAS [6.1.0.Final "Neo"]
> 19:13:22,138 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.7.0_01,Oracle Corporation
> 19:13:22,139 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java Runtime: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_01-b08)
> 19:13:22,139 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM 21.1-b02,Oracle Corporation
> ...





> 19:13:59,406 ERROR [ProfileServiceBootstrap] Failed to load profile:: org.jboss.deployers.client.spi.IncompleteDeploymentException: Summary of incomplete deployments (SEE PREVIOUS ERRORS FOR DETAILS):
> 
> DEPLOYMENTS IN ERROR:
> Deployment "vfs:///C:/jboss/server/default/deploy/Protudo.ear" is in error due to the following reason(s): java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0
> ...



Hat irgendwer eine Idee was da los sein könnte?

Grüße und Dank.


----------



## fastjack (30. Dez 2011)

Hast Du die JBoss-Version gewechselt, also neue Version oder so?


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (30. Dez 2011)

Nein. 

Ich habe weder die Version gewechselt, noch etwas am deployment gemacht. 
Das wundert mich ja gerade...

Ich habe nur eine EJB zugefügt...


----------



## fastjack (30. Dez 2011)

Wahrscheinlich willst Du in dieser EJB eine andere per EJB-Injektion referenzieren?

Hast Du mal alle üblichen Verdächtigen wie tmp- und work-Folder gelöscht?


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (31. Dez 2011)

Hi, 

das habe ich in der Tat vor. Geht das nicht?!
Ich habe heute mittag einen Eintrag im Log gefunden....



> DEPLOYMENTS IN ERROR:
> Deployment "vfs:///C:/Program%20Files/jboss/server/default/deploy/ROOT.war" is in error due to the following reason(s): java.net.URISyntaxException: Illegal character in path at index 16: file:/C:/Program Files/jboss/server/default/deploy/ROOT.war/
> Deployment "jboss.web.deployment:war=/invoker" is in error due to the following reason(s): java.net.URISyntaxException: Illegal character in path at index 16: file:/C:/Program Files/jboss/server/default/deploy/http-invoker.sar/invoker.war/



 Illegal character in path at index 16 << was ist der Path in einer WAR-Datei? ^^

Grüße


----------



## fastjack (31. Dez 2011)

file:/C:/Program Files/jboss/server/default/deploy/http-invoker.sar/invoker.war/

Der meint das Leerzeichen.


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (31. Dez 2011)

Hi, 

ah, pardon. Ich habe in das falsche log geschaut. Das hat damit nix zu tun. 
In dem richtigen Log bekomme ich keine weiteren Informationen. 
Es scheint aber etwas mit den Metadaten nicht zu funktionieren:



> org.jboss.deployers.spi.DeploymentException: Cannot process metadata



Hat jmd einen Analyseansatz bzw. gibt es vllt. für EAR's eine Art Validator der einem genauer sagt, was falsch ist?

Grüße,


----------

